# What Is your favorite song of all time? Lets see if we have people matching



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

New Order: _Bizarre Love Triangle_







Depeche Mode: _Route 66_






A-Ha: _Take on Me_






PM Dawn: _Set Adrift on Memory Bliss_


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

Muse-Time is Running Out
Yiruma-Kiss The Rain
Vanessa Carlton-White Houses


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Not my favorite song of all time, but it's the most played song in my itunes if that counts for anything.





also, I don't always listen to jpop, but I have a crush on these three


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

"Visions of Johanna" by Bob Dylan from the Album _Blonde on Blonde_.


----------



## Solluna (Mar 6, 2011)

_



_
_Youtube - Who Knew P!nk_


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

And Aerororororobyns choice of "At the Beginning" could easily be included in my list.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

It changes, but right now - U2: Where the Streets Have No Name, particularly this version:


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

cam3llia said:


> Muse-Time is Running Out


 *FACEPALM* 

One from each of my favorite bands:

Lounge Lizards: Queen of All Ears
Aaron Goldberg: Equinox
Smashing Pumpkins: This Time
Muse: Yes Please 
Dave Matthews Band: #34
Tonic: Wicked Soldier
Pink Floyd: Take It Back
Nine Inch Nails: Lost Souls (too many to say, but I love this cover off TDS)
Elton John: Bad Side of the Moon
Deep Purple: Wring That Neck


----------



## VisceraEyes (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## keelinyeah (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Favorites change, bands die, and tastes decline; yet I always come back to this song, an endless drive.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

@VisceraEyes

Way to pick two of my favorite bands. Kudos to you sir


----------



## Yourlovelyquinn (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## AlexOrgasmic (Feb 6, 2011)

I have tons of near-favorite songs, but "Without You, I'm Nothing" by Placebo is always the first one that comes to mind. Every time I hear it, I'm struck by it. I love the way it takes a strong feeling of sorrow--not dramatic, larger-than-life grief, but simply a feeling of loneliness as someone pulls away from you and you realize that you need them more than they need you--and makes it so heart-breakingly beautiful.






Lyrics for those too lazy to watch the video-
_Strange infatuation seems to grace the evening tide.
I'll take it by your side.
Such imagination seems to help the feeling slide.
I'll take it by your side.
Instant correlation sucks and breeds a pack of lies.
I'll take it by your side.
Oversaturation curls the skin and tans the hide.
I'll take it by your side.

Tick-tock. 
Tick-tock.
Tick-tock.
Tick, tick, tick, tick.
Tick-tock.

I'm unclean, a Libertine,
And every time you vent your spleen,
I seem to lose the power of speech,
You're slipping slowly from my reach.
You grow me like an evergreen,
You never see the lonely me at all.

I...
Take the plan, spin it sideways.
I...
Fall.
Without you, I'm nothing.
Without you, I'm nothing.
Without you, I'm nothing.
Take the plan, spin it sideways.
Without you, I'm nothing at all._

My other favorite, since others posted more than one, is "Virgin State of Mind" by K's Choice. From the hauntingly beautiful instrumentals, to the singer's breathy voice, to the esoteric, meaningful lyrics about the depths of the human mind and secluding one's thoughts from others, this song is perfection.






Lyrics, since the video doesn't include them-
_There's a chair in my head in which I used to sit.
I took a pencil, and I wrote the following on it:
Now there's a key where my wonderful mouth used to be.
Dig it up and throw it at me.
Dig it up, throw it at me.

Where can I run to?
Where can I hide?
Who will I turn to?
Now I'm in a virgin state of mind.

Got a knife to disengage the voids that I can't bear,
To cut out words I've got written on my chair,
Like, "Do you think I'm sexy?
Do you think I really care?"

Can I burn the mazes I grow?
Can I? I don't think so.
Can I burn the mazes I grow?
Can I? I don't think so.

Where can I run to?
Where can I hide?
Who will I turn to?
Now I'm in a virgin state of mind.
Virgin state of mind.
Virgin state of mind.
Virgin state of mind._


----------



## Silent Chameleon (Mar 29, 2011)

Just about anything by Radiohead really...


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Imagine -- John Lennon: My all time favorite song.  BY FAR.





(Though lots of Regina Spektor songs are up there too!)


----------



## Silent Chameleon (Mar 29, 2011)

SnnyYellow said:


> (Though lots of Regina Spektor songs are up there too!)


I must admit I have a bit of a crush on Regina Spektor haha. I agree she's probably one of the best female singer-songwriters I've heard. Although Bjork's "All Is Full Of Love" and "Joga" are probably the best songs written by a woman that I know of. They're both fantastic though


----------



## Mystique93 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have that good taste in music and sadly don't know enough good songs, but my favourite song of all time is _''Mad World''_ by Gary Jules (I also like Adam Lambert's version).

It's mainly because of the lyrics. For some reason, I like them very much.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

i have many 'favorites' that come and go, but this one always remains: "ooh child" by the five stairsteps. my mom used to sing it around the house when i was growing up, and i will never not love it.


----------



## One4YesTwo4No (Apr 13, 2011)

*How To Disappear Completely* by *Radiohead*


----------



## silmarillion (Dec 11, 2010)

I have many favourites, but I have loved these since I was a child and I still love them.


----------



## SMOTH (Apr 17, 2011)

Take on me is the best music video ever! thanks for posting it.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Third Eye (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Undivided by Bon Jovi; huge Bon Jovi fan!!! ;p


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't have a definite set of favorite songs, but currently these are my favorites:


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Live and Learn - Crush 40. Song that literally changed my life....


----------



## fouxdafafa (Mar 20, 2011)




----------

